# Spring: Wind Quintet Time



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Spring is here, and that means wind quintets are pulled out and listened to. Why? Because they represent birds, of course!

For me, it is Schoenberg's Wind Quintet Op. 26.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I like Barber's Summer Music.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

*Josef Bohuslav Foerster* (1859-1951): Wind Quintet in D major, Op. 95
http://depts.washington.edu/ventorum/mp3Foerster5tet81.mp3


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I like Schoenberg's, and also Hindemith's Kleine Kammermusik.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wind Quintets? Of course there is the terrific Nielsen.

But I don't pay attention to the seasons. Haydn's Paris and London Symphonies, 24/7, 365.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I like Barber's Knoxville summer of 1915, those long summer evenings.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Netherlands Wind Ensemble does a nice Beethoven's 7th.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> Netherlands Wind Ensemble does a nice Beethoven's 7th.


HEY! That's a great find. Thanks for that.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

I myself love the Haydn Divertimento in Bb for Wind Quintet and the 17th Century Hungarian Dances by Farkas.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Portamento said:


> *Josef Bohuslav Foerster* (1859-1951): Wind Quintet in D major, Op. 95
> http://depts.washington.edu/ventorum/mp3Foerster5tet81.mp3


What a wonderful piece - listening to this made me smile. 
Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Olias said:


> I myself love the Haydn Divertimento in Bb for Wind Quintet and the 17th Century Hungarian Dances by Farkas.


That's a good suggestion, thank you.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Here is the quintet I play with performing "Three Nautical Characters". I'm the horn player missing partials.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

I really like Joonas Kokkonen's Wind Quintet. Unfortunately, cannot find it in youtube, but it's in Spotify at least.

That's one of my favourite Kokkonen work, but I was hesitating.. because spring should be happy time. Kokkonen's quintet is rather dark, as all of his music (to my ears, that is).


----------

